# Acsi



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

How the devil do you contact ACSI now? They seem to have changed their site so that the usual sign in to your account link has gone.....if it is there I can't see it....... I have sent them two emails with no reply and all I want to do is pay them some money I owe them.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

https://www.campingcard.co.uk/customerservice-and-contact/


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

greygit said:


> How the devil do you contact ACSI now? They seem to have changed their site so that the usual sign in to your account link has gone.....if it is there I can't see it....... I have sent them two emails with no reply and all I want to do is pay them some money I owe them.


http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/customer-service/

I have phoned them on the number above several times with no problems. They speak excellent English and I have never waited more than a few minutes to be connected. The acsi.eu website has the usual log in page which worked fine for me.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/customer-service/
> 
> I have phoned them on the number above several times with no problems. They speak excellent English and I have never waited more than a few minutes to be connected. The acsi.eu website has the usual log in page which worked fine for me.


 Thanks for the link and I could log in but I still couldn't sort my problem so I will have to ring them .....that will cost me with my mobile deal.......all I need to do is update my card details but they haven't got a way to do it on their site, regrettably .:frown2:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

greygit said:


> Thanks for the link and I could log in but I still couldn't sort my problem so I will have to ring them .....that will cost me with my mobile deal.......all I need to do is update my card details but they haven't got a way to do it on their site, regrettably .:frown2:


Skype them on your computer. Costs practically nothing.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I used the contact form last week, they acknowledged receipt with an automatic reply. 
May now need to telephone!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> I used the contact form last week, they acknowledged receipt with an automatic reply.
> May now need to telephone!


That is normal surely. First the automated response to reassure you you've made contact and then a personal reply to you follows when they have sorted things.

Give it a day or two more.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had an email from them about 4 weeks ago saying they were unable to collect payment for the books AND App I already had!! 

It seemed a bit "strange" that they would supply something prior to payment so I emailed them asking for the last 4 digits of the card they had attempted to take payment from as I had no intention of paying them if they had already been paid.

No reply to date.

Anyone else had similar??

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I had an email from them about 4 weeks ago saying they were unable to collect payment for the books AND App I already had!!
> 
> It seemed a bit "strange" that they would supply something prior to payment so I emailed them asking for the last 4 digits of the card they had attempted to take payment from as I had no intention of paying them if they had already been paid.
> 
> ...


 Yes me but to be honest it was my fault as when we left for Spain in November I had one of my cards (the one registered at ACSI) changed as it would have been out of date while we were out there. Of course ACSI sent me the Books and card as usual in late December but then found they couldn't collect the money for it and it was only arriving back home here three weeks ago I found out about it. So now I am trying to pay what I owe and find out if I will get the new card in December this year as I messed them around.

Grizzly, Good idea re, Skype as I just remembered I have a BT Smart Talk on my phone.:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Greygit

That's probably what has happened with me, my main point concerned the fact that I had responded to ACSI asking for a bit more information just to confirm and they have not yet replied after 4+ weeks. I am happy to pay my debts, but not twice! In these days of online banking I don't have any printed statements from that far back to trawl through. 

Andy


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Greygit
> 
> That's probably what has happened with me, my main point concerned the fact that I had responded to ACSI asking for a bit more information just to confirm and they have not yet replied after 4+ weeks. I am happy to pay my debts, but not twice! In these days of online banking I don't have any printed statements from that far back to trawl through.
> 
> Andy


When I hadn't received my books by mid January I emailed them to that effect and never received a reply, automated or otherwise. After a month I telephoned and got through and sorted the problem immediately! I have always thought that their websites (.eu and .co.uk) to be a little chaotic but they are always extremely pleasant and helpful on the phone and of course being Dutch, speak better English than me:grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But I DID get my books in December yet it took till early March for them to contact me. I replied the next day yet have heard nuffink back!

It just strikes me as bizarre that (if) I haven't actually paid for anything they would still send me the books.

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> But I DID get my books in December yet it took till early March for them to contact me. I replied the next day yet have heard nuffink back!
> 
> It just strikes me as bizarre that (if) I haven't actually paid for anything they would still send me the books.
> 
> Andy


 Same here but perhaps they are more trusting than UK firms......some foreigners are like that. :wink2:


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I find ACSI to be the most inefficient company that I have ever had the misfortune to deal with.
I have the ACSI Club ID Cards for myself and my wife. Last year it took me 3 months to get replacements.
You cant apparently do it on their website. They wont respond to emails, They answer the phone and promise to ring you back and dont.
I have no idea how they stay in business. Last year I discovered that you cant order two ID cards (self + wife) from the same email address.
This year my wife's card expired 03/17, I started emailing weekly from beginning of march. I phoned early April. No call back. They obviously dont want the business or the money. 
I have given up on them.
Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yaxley said:


> I find ACSI to be the most inefficient company that I have ever had the misfortune to deal with.
> I have the ACSI Club ID Cards for myself and my wife.
> Ian


Why not use the CCI card instead ? Simpler and cheaper to obtain and gives you the same ID and insurance benefits as the ACSI version but, in addition you also get discounts on many campsites.

We have the ACSI Discount card ( via Vicarious) each year and the CCI card via our motorhome insurance.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I ordered the ID Card in November, I had not received it by January 5th. I emailed FOUR times asking for the card to be posted to the site I was on in Portugal, with a reply on January 20th! saying I should check it had not received it in the UK. I contacted my daughter to see if it had arrived, it had not. So I emailed again and informed them and requested again for it to be sent to me in Portugal..........I arrived in Lincoln FIVE weeks later. And of the 24 Acsi camps we have used on our present tour only ONE camp have accepted it, all the others requested our passports and would not accept the ID Card.......needless to say I will not be ordering the card in future and save a fiver.

DJM


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Just got off the phone to Acsi they couldn't help me as they can't take payments over the phone or update my card details. ..... Mick Mouse springs to mind.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We will buy the book IF we venture into Europe again but will buy it through Vicarious.

Another point that mystifies me is, whilst looking through sites on their website, we found Camping Ticino in Italy. When I looked in the book, it is not listed ? The campsite has the Acsi logo on display but does not accept the card :-/ 

DJM


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you Grizzly for the suggestiion.
When I put CCI into Google I got Centre for Clinical Interventions......somehow dont think that is the one. Maybe could refer ACSI to them.
Can you elaborate.
DJMotorhomer experiences are typical.
Ian


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

DJM you will find that sites can be ACSI inspected but not actually part of the discount scheme. 

But the discount rate does make the books worthwhile but I would never ever deal directly with the company again. Phone calls, e mails ,they promise anything but never deliver.

I now have a set of books delivered to Sicily from Vicarious books (who will always get my custom in future................but sadly ACSI still get the sale) and somehow when I get home there will be two sets of books waiting and paid for..................despite the promises of delivery to Sicily etc etc don't get me started just don't deal with them directly................buy from Vicarious


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yaxley said:


> Thank you Grizzly for the suggestiion.
> When I put CCI into Google I got Centre for Clinical Interventions......somehow dont think that is the one. Maybe could refer ACSI to them.
> Can you elaborate.
> DJMotorhomer experiences are typical.
> Ian


Camping Card International. We get ours free via the Camping and Motorhoming club but they cost about £5 if you are not a member or don't buy Red Pennant insurance from them. The RAC do them as well. Pre-ACSI days ( not long ago) pretty well everyone had a CCI card and you can still get better-than-ACSI discounts at their listed campsites. If you go to many Scandinavian campsites you must have one.

https://campingcardinternational.com/


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

greygit said:


> How the devil do you contact ACSI now? They seem to have changed their site so that the usual sign in to your account link has gone.....if it is there I can't see it....... I have sent them two emails with no reply and all I want to do is pay them some money I owe them.


 Just had an email reply from ACSI after all this time asking me to pay what I owe them........I paid them ages ago.....think they may have problems with their business.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

greygit said:


> Just had an email reply from ACSI after all this time asking me to pay what I owe them........I paid them ages ago.....think they may have problems with their business.


Or, it's just you....


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> Or, it's just you....


In what way is it me?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> *Camping Card International. We get ours free via the Camping and Motorhoming club* but they cost about £5 if you are not a member or don't buy Red Pennant insurance from them. The RAC do them as well. Pre-ACSI days ( not long ago) pretty well everyone had a CCI card and you can still get better-than-ACSI discounts at their listed campsites. If you go to many Scandinavian campsites you must have one.
> 
> https://campingcardinternational.com/


Is the club that was the CC but with the new name?

How do you go about getting a free one off them? I am a member and mine is due for renewal next month...

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Can't find it in the Caravan & Motorhome Club (old Caravan Club) but in the Camping and Caravanning Club (too many similar names) here: CCI Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

wug said:


> Can't find it in the Caravan & Motorhome Club (old Caravan Club) but in the Camping and Caravanning Club (too many similar names) here: CCI Graham


Thanks Wug

Only free if you take out their travel insurance or breakdown cover though.:frown2:

I'm still interested if it is free form the CC/CMC though...

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not interested in free
In my experience nothing is free 
I am a member of the caravan club although I rarely use thEM

ASCI I pay for as it's worth it to us as we travel out of season, along side Aires, stellplatz etc 

I like campsites 

I like Aires I like clean water lakes or the sea

The hound can swim and we can rest our knees whilst he exercises his

Sandra


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I seem to remember that the C & M club no longer offer the CCI card as they don't belong to the FICC any more. The Camping & Caravanning Club sell the CCI card for £5.50 It's only free if you book a holiday through Carefree.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

greygit said:


> In what way is it me?


well, if they had problems with their business (as you aver) it would affect loads of people, but they appear to have many tens of thousands of customers who have no problems at all, it looks like it's just you having a spot of bother with them. It's a bit like banks, 99.9% of the time everything is fine but gawd help you if something goes wrong!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> well, if they had problems with their business (as you aver) it would affect loads of people, but they appear to have many tens of thousands of customers who have no problems at all, it looks like it's just you having a spot of bother with them. It's a bit like banks, 99.9% of the time everything is fine but gawd help you if something goes wrong!


Perhaps you should read some of the other posts on this site regarding ACSI before having a go at me........not that I give a dam what you think. :wink2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've had no reply after more than 3 weeks...not important but that's not the point! I must be part of the rather large 0.1%!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

The company is an absolute disgrace (substitute monopoly) 

At the moment I have an ACSI book delivered to Sicily within 10 days from Vicarious.....and apparently at home, 2 books direct from ACSI, that they were certain had been delivered to me in Sicily. Their poor assistants promised everything on the phone but somehow the system could not deliver but no one could trace what had happened 

I will always order from Vicarious in future but sadly ACSI always get the sale


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Just checked to see if I ever got a reply from ACSI after asking them some questions on site fees in the UK.
Hmmm, 18 months on and well I never, no reply.
All sorted now but did it without the help (or lack of) from ACSI.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> The company is an absolute disgrace (substitute monopoly)
> 
> At the moment I have an ACSI book delivered to Sicily within 10 days from Vicarious.....and apparently at home, 2 books direct from ACSI, that they were certain had been delivered to me in Sicily. Their poor assistants promised everything on the phone but somehow the system could not deliver but no one could trace what had happened
> 
> I will always order from Vicarious in future but sadly ACSI always get the sale


Ok, ACSI have a few problems with their admin but "an absolute disgrace"? The basic premise of their business model works absolutely fine for many thousands of people. They produce comprehensive guides in written and digital form, send dozens of inspectors all over Europe to inspect sites, offer CC discount cards which gain their customers out of season special rates and all for less than £15 pa. I would say that is a pretty successful business model.

There has been criticism of ACSI on this site before. Most memorably when someone posted that they had turned up at an "ACSI" site but we're refused the discounted rate. The poster was scandalised that he had been treated this way. It turned out that the site in question wasn't an ACSI CC site but an ACSI Inspected site. Only the CC (Camping Card) sites actually offer the discounted rates.

Finally, don't forget that Vicarious do get their cut but it's ACSI who have done all the work.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Deefordoggy said:


> Just checked to see if I ever got a reply from ACSI after asking them some questions on site fees in the UK.
> Hmmm, 18 months on and well I never, no reply.
> All sorted now but did it without the help (or lack of) from ACSI.


Hiya mate

Are you back now?

Still tugging?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

You misunderstand me.................................ACSI has a very successful business model and very profitable too. The books,inspections,prices etc are all great and we use them all the time.

BUT the complaints are generally about contacting them .....................call staff seem absolutely unable to deliver whatever it is they promise on the phone...................have you taken payment,has the order been sent,where has it been sent to etc

Anyway no point going on about it.........................we'll all continue to buy and use their product (and they know it)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> You misunderstand me.................................ACSI has a very successful business model and very profitable too. The books,inspections,prices etc are all great and we use them all the time.
> 
> BUT the complaints are generally about contacting them .....................call staff seem absolutely unable to deliver whatever it is they promise on the phone...................have you taken payment,has the order been sent,where has it been sent to etc
> 
> *Anyway no point going on about it.........................we'll all continue to buy and use their product (and they know it)*


And that is the key point...

I wonder if Dutch customers have the same problems as us lot seem to have?









Graham :smile2:


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

GMJ said:


> Hiya mate
> 
> Are you back now?
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm back after some issues with VS_Admin and subs. Yes, still tugging (sort of) but 'van doesn't move much these days as it's on a seasonal pitch in Whitchurch, Shrops. Long story on how we ended up here :serious:.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We like long stories !


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Gretchibald said:


> We like long stories !


In another thread maybe, but I'd only bore you all :frown2:.


----------

